

Bloki - Crowdsourced Typo Fixjng - TomTasche
http://bloki.tomtasche.at/

======
ColinWright
This is really cool, but I bet if it catches on the spammers will have an
absolute field day with it.

But until it does get popular - brilliant.

~~~
TomTasche
Thanks Colin. I'm going to write a lessons learned post about Bloki today
which will cover exactly what you mentioned.

So far I received almost 100 mails in less than an hour or so... :P

------
gmaster1440
Reminds me of Soylent: <http://projects.csail.mit.edu/soylent/>

------
bilalhusain
uh, so how do i fix the typo in the title of this submissjon?

~~~
jordinl
thought you did it on purpose :P

~~~
TomTasche
Of course I did... I think. :P

